# inflatable swimming pools ?



## 3ringer (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anybody have one of the pools that has an inflatable ring at the top ? The pool is about 18'x 42" . It comes with a pump and ladder also. They cost anywhere between $99.00 to $500.00. I am curious as to how well they hold up and ease of set up. Thanks for any input. 3ringer


----------



## PFDR1 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Not Bad!*

Just make sure that your ground is level before you start to fill it or you will have problems with it colapsing. This is the 2nd year on mine and it works good.


----------



## Kdog (Jun 20, 2005)

Had one of the Easy Set 18' jobs for 3 or 4 years.  Not hard to set up as long as you have a level area.  If you are on uneven ground, they will roll/shift on you.  It was the perfect thing for us.  We bought the biggest they had on clearence at the end of the year.  Think they were selling at around $450, and we got it for around $250-$275 with extras.

Kdog


----------



## thomasr (Jun 20, 2005)

*I got one from Walmart*

I've had one going for about 3 weeks now...so far so good.  The only thing the book/instuctions don't really go into very good detail is treating the water. I had to go to the local pool supply store an get an education on that.  Like already stated, it's important to be on level ground.  Good luck.
                            REX


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a chance to buy the 18'x 42" for 200.00 from a pool supply salesman. I think it retails for 400.00. It sounds like it may be a good deal. Thanks for the replies. 3ringer


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jun 23, 2005)

Important note....

In addition to some very good advice, I would like to add.

Don't bother with the joke of a vacuum they give you that you are supposed to hook up to your hose.  I bought a full size vacuum pole and head with a full size hose.  I drag it all in the pool, then throw 75% of it out.  This starts siphoning the water, and provides more than enough suction to remove debris.  I usually do this after some hard rain, when the pool is overfull anyhow, or you can top it off when you are done.

MBD


----------



## Jewels64 (Jul 5, 2005)

We also had a dump truck load of sand put under ours when we had one and leveled that before we set up the pool.............worked well.
Jewels


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 5, 2005)

same as everybody else.  if you got a good flat place they are pretty good pools


----------



## specialk (Jul 5, 2005)

we have the 18 footer

2nd season

vaccum don't work

use sand to make ground level for sure

check out prices at wal-world and sammy's club, they are down to around 250.00 for new i believe......

kids love it

p.s. buy enough filters for the entire summer(we used 5 last summer)  they will sell out before the end.......


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 10, 2005)

*My Experience with the Easy Set Pool*

Well my first experience was bad, but that was my fault. I thought my back yard was pretty level. But after using a line level, I determined that it was off by 6 inches. I bought 40 bags of sand to bring up the low side. I got in a hurry and set up the pool before I got it completely level. The pool rolled and the water level did not reach the pump outlets on the shallow side.

I had to completely drain the pool and start over. I dug down the high ground by 6 inches with a shovel. I then bought 40 more bags of sand. I made a great level pad for the pool. We set it back up and refilled it. It is now working great.

We bought the 18 footer at BJ's for 259.00. The pool came with a pump,cover,ladder,water fountain,skimmer,pole with net,and a vacuum.

This is a good pool if you have a very level area for it. Don't make a mistake like I did and try to set up before being perfectly level. All the hard work paid off by seeing the kids and myself included having a great time.
                                                                         3Ringer


----------



## Joe Moran (Jul 11, 2005)

We had the kind with the inflatable ring, but a neighborhood cat clawed the fool out of my top ring (probably getting a drink), and put about a thousand tiny punctures in it.

We switched over the next year, to one made by the same company that uses metal poles to support it instead.

You can still take it down every year, & it holds up really great.

We bought it at Sam's club about 3 years ago.


----------

